# Interesting Articles on the Web



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

I thought I would start a thread to share interesting articles about Infidelity or Recovering from Infidelity.

Please feel free to add articles as you see them and if you think others will benefit from reading them.

Most marriages don't survive infidelity- The Heart Beat - MSN Living


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Good that you did this. TAM needs a recourse section so that material is saved and researchable.

There must be tons of stuff.

Example


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

That's an interesting article, especially the comment about 18-24 months of recovery or longer after an affair. There are a few threads *cough* motto's wife *cough* where someone needs to see there is no fixed timetable for recovery. Oh and the caveat that the betrayed spouse needs to see ACTIONS for the timetable to work.


----------

